# Tmac's contract with Rox has extended to 6 years



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

From SportRadio610.com website: 

Sources tell Sports Radio 610 that the Rockets and Tracey McGrady have agreed in principle to a contract extension which would keep MacGrady in a Rocket uniform for the next six seasons. The deal is essentially a three year max dollar extension on top of the three years left on McGrady's current deal.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice. McGrady is 25, right? This will keep him a rocket until he's 31, and just leaving his prime (or maybe not), which is just when you want a contract to end. Him and Yao need to get on the ball and start winning championships.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


       

Six years of T-mac. Now let's re-sign Yao for the max and we're set!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Please post any links as soon as they become available.


----------



## clhb1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if that includes any team/player options or are those the things being ironed out?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Please post any links as soon as they become available.


i am sorry, i can't guarantee its authority,just heard about it from one of my friends.

i better not post any rumors here,i guess.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Since you can't restructure contracts under the CBA, I believe that Tmac's 2005 opt out clause from the remaining years on his Magic contract still apply with the Rockets. As someone in another thread on this board stated, that means Tmac can still opt out next summer. Though, signing an extension may make it possible to void the 2005 opt out clause. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Since you can't restructure contracts under the CBA, I believe that Tmac's 2005 opt out clause from the remaining years on his Magic contract still apply with the Rockets. As someone in another thread on this board stated, that means Tmac can still opt out next summer. Though, signing an extension may make it possible to void the 2005 opt out clause. Anyone know for sure?


I would imagine that the extension would include a removal of the 2005 opt out. It would seem to make sense, but I am not sure.


----------



## BLUE CHIP (Aug 29, 2004)

I am pretty sure that signing an extension evaporates the player option. It wouldn't make any sense if it didn't.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't believe anything till it actually happens, we all remember what happened with Carlos Boozer and the Cavs.


----------

